# Help!



## johnnybhoy

hi,
I have booked a villa through a company called morairaway for my family in July. Over the last week we have tried to call the office and e-mail them to confirm our booking but we have had no reply.
Does anybody know if there is any problem with this company are they still operating?

company details
Oficina 210
Local 1
03730 Javea
Alicante
Spain


----------



## Veronica

johnnybhoy said:


> hi,
> I have booked a villa through a company called morairaway for my family in July. Over the last week we have tried to call the office and e-mail them to confirm our booking but we have had no reply.
> Does anybody know if there is any problem with this company are they still operating?
> 
> company details
> Oficina 210
> Local 1
> 03730 Javea
> Alicante
> Spain


Johnny I've moved this thread to the Spain forum as you are more likely to get an answer there about a company based in Spain.

Regards Veronica


----------



## mrypg9

Oh dear, sounds dodgy. Do you have a phone number for them? I don't mind ringing from here -calls are free -just to see if anyone is living and breathing there.


----------



## johnnybhoy

yes. 34 965 743 492 although as I say it has been ringing out.
address is : Oficina 210
Local 1
03730 Javea
Alicante 
Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Chica

Have you paid a deposit?


----------



## mrypg9

Rang and rang - no reply, alas...


----------



## Suenneil

johnnybhoy said:


> yes. 34 965 743 492 although as I say it has been ringing out.
> address is : Oficina 210
> Local 1
> 03730 Javea
> Alicante
> Thank you for the reply.


I have afriend who lives that way ... not sure if its close enough to go and pay their office a visit . but Ill drop him an email now and ask him ...

how long have you been trying to reach them ? its not a stupid fiesta week where everything closes up there or something is it ??????

Sue x


----------



## johnnybhoy

Chica said:


> Have you paid a deposit?


paid in full


----------



## Suenneil

johnnybhoy said:


> paid in full


Johnny Ive just emailed my friend Stewart who lives out that way to see if he can check anything out for you. Not sure how long it will be before he gets back to me because he is probably at work at the moment.

Fingers crossed there is something explanation for the non contact! Do you have the villa owners details or all through this agent ?

Have you got the adress of the actual villa ? on your booking form ? with the directions etc - perhaps we can google that here and try to find an owner or something ??? long shot I know but it sometimes works ...

Sue


----------



## johnnybhoy

Suenneil said:


> I have afriend who lives that way ... not sure if its close enough to go and pay their office a visit . but Ill drop him an email now and ask him ...
> 
> how long have you been trying to reach them ? its not a stupid fiesta week where everything closes up there or something is it ??????
> 
> Sue x


trying to reach them for over a week by phone and e-mail. web site looks legitimate morairaway.com
thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## johnnybhoy

mrypg9 said:


> Rang and rang - no reply, alas...


thank you for trying.


----------



## johnnybhoy

Suenneil said:


> Johnny Ive just emailed my friend Stewart who lives out that way to see if he can check anything out for you. Not sure how long it will be before he gets back to me because he is probably at work at the moment.
> 
> Fingers crossed there is something explanation for the non contact! Do you have the villa owners details or all through this agent ?
> 
> Have you got the adress of the actual villa ? on your booking form ? with the directions etc - perhaps we can google that here and try to find an owner or something ??? long shot I know but it sometimes works ...
> 
> Sue


all through the agent. I'll try your suggestion about the villa.
thanks again.


----------



## Chica

Right! I'm gonna pretend I am a possible customer interested in booking a villa and see if they reply to my email :eyebrows:.
Will let you know how I get on


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Right! I'm gonna pretend I am a possible customer interested in booking a villa and see if they reply to my email :eyebrows:.
> Will let you know how I get on



the mission for the day!!!!!! Good luck Chica!!! What we need is someone who know, or lives near the address????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Its one of those rare occasions when its a shame Steve Hall isnt around (only joking lol), I bet he'd know exactly whats going on!!!
Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

:spy: Damn!!! I could possibly have blown my cover :clock: They may look in on this forum.eep:
Well, the email has gone off now. Lets see if they reply whilst hopefully someone in the area is looking to see if the office is open. Fingers crossed for you johnyboy. Things like this make me sooo angry :sad:


----------



## johnnybhoy

you have all been very kind in taking time out to reply.


----------



## SteveHall

One of my best friends is the local priest. I'm on the case.


----------



## Suenneil

SteveHall said:


> One of my best friends is the local priest. I'm on the case.


My god ! you really are into everything and everybody Steve arent you! you never fail to impress !! ... sorry just realised I used the "God" word in a post mentioning a priest ... is that considered blaspheming ?????

Sue x


----------



## XTreme

Suenneil said:


> you really are into everything and everybody Steve arent you!


I heard that too Sue!

But live and let live I say!


----------



## johnnybhoy

SteveHall said:


> One of my best friends is the local priest. I'm on the case.


thank you, I think divine intervention might be required.


----------



## Suenneil

Hi Johnny ... my friend Stewart who lives out that way didnt come back with much Im afraid ! 
his reply .... 
I am afraid I dont know of this company. I will put out a few feelers though and see what I can find out. Hope this helps.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm - surely we can find something out between the lot of us !!!

sue x


----------



## Chica

:spy:
No email received as yet I'm afraid.


----------



## SteveHall

Yes, I have info - pls PM me


----------



## Pesky Wesky

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I have info - pls PM me


What a cliff hanger! You can't leave it like this! What happened to poor johnnybhoy and his villa??
If you can't "name and shame" try code


----------



## SteveHall

Send three and fourpence we're going to a dance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

SteveHall said:


> Send three and fourpence we're going to a dance.


I think I may need you to PM me the way to crack the code!!


----------



## jojo

steve??? what?????

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

Jojo, It's a code. If I break the code for you I will have to kill you. 

"Knock three times on the ceiling if you want me, twice on the pipes means you're not going to show."


----------



## Pesky Wesky

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, It's a code. If I break the code for you I will have to kill you.
> 
> "Knock three times on the ceiling if you want me, twice on the pipes means you're not going to show."


OK, I know the song. What's it got to do with three and fourpence and a villa somewhere in Spain? You're going to have to spell it out for me!!
More importantly, does this story have a happy ending or did johnnybhoy get scr***d out of his money?


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, It's a code. If I break the code for you I will have to kill you.
> 
> "Knock three times on the ceiling if you want me, twice on the pipes means you're not going to show."


C'mon Steve!!!! You can't leave us hangin' like this. Am I to expect an email?? Knock once for yes, twice for no:wink:


----------



## Tallulah

Send reinforcements, we're going to advance?? Is that it, cock up in communications? 

Miss Marple.xx


----------



## SteveHall

Watch next week's exciting episdoe of Hergé`s Adventures of Tintin.

Jojo you can call if you know the code.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Watch next week's exciting episdoe of Hergé`s Adventures of Tintin.
> 
> Jojo you can call if you know the code.


er... too cryptic for me hun :confused2:??????

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

Yes, Taliban, excellent. 

"Send reinforcements, we're going to advance" (M&S infiltrating the frozen north?)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

SteveHall said:


> Watch next week's exciting episdoe of Hergé`s Adventures of Tintin.
> 
> Jojo you can call if you know the code.


Can't cope.:confused2:
Will go to bed and hope I'll dream in code.


----------



## SteveHall

627 Jojo


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Taliban, excellent.
> 
> "Send reinforcements, we're going to advance" (M&S infiltrating the frozen north?)


:clap2: No, I've got my wits about me, as have not the benefit of M&S thermal undies.


----------



## SteveHall

Chica said:


> C'mon Steve!!!! You can't leave us hangin' like this. Am I to expect an email?? Knock once for yes, twice for no:wink:


Knock, knock


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> er... too cryptic for me hun :confused2:??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, look at my post on page 3 to see where this started
Peskywesky


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> Watch next week's exciting episdoe of Hergé`s Adventures of Tintin.
> 
> Jojo you can call if you know the code.


Never mind tintin!!!! We have all been involved so c'mon give us the download. Just let us know if it's good news. Pleeeeeeeease:frusty:


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> Knock, knock


Oooooh nooo. Just seen it!!!!


----------



## jojo

I'M BLONDE AND I'M TIRED! 

PO box doesnt mean its bad does it?

Jo xxxx


----------



## johnnybhoy

Dear all,
thanks for taking on my fight, I'm afraid it looks as if I have lost a much longed and hard worked for holiday. Wife is distraught, kids don't know yet, I'm determined to get some sort of positive outcome either to warn other people or pursue them through Spanish legal system. Any suggestions welcome. I was even going to come over this weekend with my wife and try and hunt them down.


----------



## Suenneil

johnnybhoy said:


> Dear all,
> thanks for taking on my fight, I'm afraid it looks as if I have lost a much longed and hard worked for holiday. Wife is distraught, kids don't know yet, I'm determined to get some sort of positive outcome either to warn other people or pursue them through Spanish legal system. Any suggestions welcome. I was even going to come over this weekend with my wife and try and hunt them down.


Have you had something to confirm all this Johnny ? or because you cant find any other way of contact them ? Sue

This is really awful for you !

By the way I hope you dont have to take legal action, but If you do I work for a Spanish law firm so if you want any advice I can see what I can find out for you.


----------



## XTreme

As a matter of interest.....was this outfit British?


----------



## Chica

Sorry to hear your news johnnyboy. I hope you can get some sort of compensation for this. I see the website is still up and running but I didn't receive an answer to my email. Is there anything we can do about the website?? I suppose if they are not answering their emails it makes no difference unless you can still book a holiday as it is right now??!!


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> As a matter of interest.....was this outfit British?


Maisons de vacances à Moraira | locations saisonnières à Moraira | locations de vacances à Moraira | Villas et Appartements à louer à Moraira, Javea, Denia, Costa Blanca, Espagne

heres the site X .... I havent had time to look through it all


----------



## johnnybhoy

I don't have anything to confirm it but the phone lines are now dead. I did get another number from an identical website but this was based in Denia, so I called it this morning and it was answered by an "indian" sounding guy who said I should call back in half an hour and speak to his supervisor duly did so and it was disconnected (rumbled).
The details I have for the company are as follows:
Morairaway.com, Oficina 210, C/Vicente Andres Estelles 1, Local 1, 03730 Javea – Alicante, Spain.
00 34 965 743 492
number for Denia was 0034965994686


----------



## johnnybhoy

the villa is called "the Albaicin" in El Portet. I f any body knows the postal address or any other details for this that would be a big help.


----------



## Suenneil

johnnybhoy said:


> I don't have anything to confirm it but the phone lines are now dead. I did get another number from an identical website but this was based in Denia, so I called it this morning and it was answered by an "indian" sounding guy who said I should call back in half an hour and speak to his supervisor duly did so and it was disconnected (rumbled).
> The details I have for the company are as follows:
> Morairaway.com, Oficina 210, C/Vicente Andres Estelles 1, Local 1, 03730 Javea – Alicante, Spain.
> 00 34 965 743 492
> number for Denia was 0034965994686


Hi Johnny
Im not sure what legal options you may have, but I will email our Spanish National team and seewhat they think. We dont have an office in Alicante area but I dont think that matters too much. Let me see what I can find out for you. Sue
Sory forgot to ask can you pm me ? and let me know what you have paid so far and if you have receipt etc - also what other documents you have received from the company in question. Your home email address just incase the lawyers want to contact you with any questions that may help them to direct you.


----------



## XTreme

Suenneil said:


> Maisons de vacances à Moraira | locations saisonnières à Moraira | locations de vacances à Moraira | Villas et Appartements à louer à Moraira, Javea, Denia, Costa Blanca, Espagne
> 
> heres the site X .... I havent had time to look through it all


It's a good site.....rather than some short term homemade jobby.....not the sort of outfit I'd immediately have doubts about.
Domain name was bought anonymously and hosted through GoDaddy.....so no leads there.

However....the name has only existed for nine months....and it appears they only bought it for a year.
So no longevity.....and no longterm commitment shown.

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (Browser Update Page)
Domain Name: MORAIRAWAY.COM
Created on: 11-Sep-08
Expires on: 11-Sep-09
Last Updated on: 11-Sep-08


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> It's a good site.....rather than some short term homemade jobby.....not the sort of outfit I'd immediately have doubts about.
> Domain name was bought anonymously and hosted through GoDaddy.....so no leads there.
> 
> However....the name has only existed for nine months....and it appears they only bought it for a year.
> So no longevity.....and no longterm commitment shown.
> 
> Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (Browser Update Page)
> Domain Name: MORAIRAWAY.COM
> Created on: 11-Sep-08
> Expires on: 11-Sep-09
> Last Updated on: 11-Sep-08


this doesnt look good then does it??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

johnnybhoy said:


> Dear all,
> thanks for taking on my fight, I'm afraid it looks as if I have lost a much longed and hard worked for holiday. Wife is distraught, kids don't know yet, I'm determined to get some sort of positive outcome either to warn other people or pursue them through Spanish legal system. Any suggestions welcome. I was even going to come over this weekend with my wife and try and hunt them down.


Sorry you've had such a negative experience. Hope you manage to get a holiday.


----------



## SteveHall

Have you got a fuill physical address as I can get somebody to go round to the house.


----------



## Mugged

They have gone and done a bunk fly out to Javea on tuesday the office is a post box!!!
I rented a vill also this also does not exist I have filed areport with the local police!!


----------



## XTreme

Bloody hell.....this is a bad state of affairs!

Gotta be Brits behind this surely?

Got any names of people involved?


----------



## Veronica

XTreme said:


> Bloody hell.....this is a bad state of affairs!
> 
> Gotta be Brits behind this surely?
> 
> Got any names of people involved?


They won't have used their real names


----------



## maxd

Registrant:
Domains by Proxy, Inc.
DomainsByProxy.com
15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
United States


Send the police report to godaady. If it is criminal then they can provide the credit card etc used to pay for the domain. I would think you would need to start some sort of action first though for them to release the data.


----------



## mrypg9

Sorry to say that I think you've come to a dead end with this bunch, Johnny. It looks as if the whole thing was set up simply as a scam - money taken but no properties for renting.
Legal action will be very costly and difficult although there are procedures for suing within EU borders - Sue will know about that.
If you paid by credit card you may have some protection. Do you have details of the account your money was paid into? Was it a UK bank account?


----------



## Mugged

money was paid into a spanish account by funds transfer (so thats the end of that)
the website is now down

they have another site denia-rental
(wonder how long before that goes down)

and i think they may have another in marbella (ipuertobanus)


----------



## Mugged

The vilal that I was supposed to stay at in August is called villa bahia. It should have been on the Calle Francesco albini. The villa was supposed to be Villa No 7. There are only 5 villas on this road on one side of the road only which is a cul-de-sac. I saw this when I was there on Tuesday. Also, spoke to a couple who have lived in one of those villas for at least 10 years who told me that no such villa exists in that area. The local inspector at the Guadia Civil took one look at the picture and said that this villa is not in Javea or any of the surrounding areas. He's been in charge of this patch for 8 years and knows all of the high end villas personally.


----------



## Mugged

johnnybhoy said:


> I don't have the full address but saw it on google earth.I t is called Villa Albaicin at the junction of Calle del collibri and Camino del la viuda in El portet. Although the post by muggedbymorairaway seems to confirm my worst fears.


does it look the same from the air as the pictures on the site

ie the pool layout and villa shape should all be the same. The villa I booked was on a street that exists but the google earth picture was not clear.


----------



## crookesey

XTreme said:


> It's a good site.....rather than some short term homemade jobby.....not the sort of outfit I'd immediately have doubts about.
> Domain name was bought anonymously and hosted through GoDaddy.....so no leads there.
> 
> However....the name has only existed for nine months....and it appears they only bought it for a year.
> So no longevity.....and no longterm commitment shown.
> 
> Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (Browser Update Page)
> Domain Name: MORAIRAWAY.COM
> Created on: 11-Sep-08
> Expires on: 11-Sep-09
> Last Updated on: 11-Sep-08


I don't get this, did they hijack another letting web site and put their label on it? I totally agree with you, the web site looks the dogs b******s, how do folk avoid this type of scam? 

My mate, who's villa we use, does let it out from his web site, but always talks to prospective renters over the phone, to discuss keys, payment by cheque, expected arrival time etc. He gives them emergency contact numbers and the phone number of the management team.

I just advise that if anyone doesn't accept credit card payment, even though my mate asks for cheque payment, that you walk away from it. We live in a very sorry world, I'm so sorry to hear of this, and trust that this sort of thing is stamped on by the authorities.


----------



## Mugged

crookesey said:


> I don't get this, did they hijack another letting web site and put their label on it? I totally agree with you, the web site looks the dogs b******s, how do folk avoid this type of scam?
> 
> My mate, who's villa we use, does let it out from his web site, but always talks to prospective renters over the phone, to discuss keys, payment by cheque, expected arrival time etc. He gives them emergency contact numbers and the phone number of the management team.
> 
> I just advise that if anyone doesn't accept credit card payment, even though my mate asks for cheque payment, that you walk away from it. We live in a very sorry world, I'm so sorry to hear of this, and trust that this sort of thing is stamped on by the authorities.


they ripped off an old thomson villas site by the way folks I forgot to mention this was for my 21st wedding anniversary, But I won't let the Bar*****s win I will still be coming to spain!!!!


----------



## jojo

Mugged said:


> they ripped off an old thomson villas site by the way folks I forgot to mention this was for my 21st wedding anniversary, But I won't let the Bar*****s win I will still be coming to spain!!!!


Good for you! Try not to let it spoil your anniversary. You never know, they may be able to trace these guys!!? I hope so and if anyone here knows anything or hears anything, perhaps they can PM you or Johnnybhoy!!?? 

Keep us updated hun


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

I've found out that this company designed the site.


----------



## johnnybhoy

Mugged said:


> does it look the same from the air as the pictures on the site
> 
> ie the pool layout and villa shape should all be the same. The villa I booked was on a street that exists but the google earth picture was not clear.


We checked out Google Earth and it did look like the same layout etc.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> I've found out that this company designed the site.



Can they not give you any info??

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

The guy covered his tracks well.....who would use an anonymous Indian company for a site in Spain unless there was some ulterior motive?


----------



## Mugged

XTreme said:


> The guy covered his tracks well.....who would use an anonymous Indian company for a site in Spain unless there was some ulterior motive?


Guys Just got a booking confirmation from Morairayway in the post 
confirming the address as Calle d e Fran****** Albani 7

and a box code for the keys 

I know this is a scam as there is no number 7 on this road!!!!


the letter was posted in marbella

I will be reporting this all to the Met maybe the guy left his prints on the letter!!!


----------



## johnnybhoy

Mugged said:


> Guys Just got a booking confirmation from Morairayway in the post
> confirming the address as Calle d e Fran****** Albani 7
> 
> and a box code for the keys
> 
> I know this is a scam as there is no number 7 on this road!!!!
> 
> 
> the letter was posted in marbella
> 
> I will be reporting this all to the Met maybe the guy left his prints on the letter!!!


Why do you think they've still gone to the bother of posting you those details? How sick are they? And why has nothing come to light before now?


----------



## Mugged

johnnybhoy said:


> Why do you think they've still gone to the bother of posting you those details? How sick are they? And why has nothing come to light before now?


Maybe to pull in more people but it seems strange as the site has gone down and they are not anwering the phone or e-mails anymore 

As for others I know that people from other countries have also been taken in

maybe they did not think that somebody would go to the expense of flying out to javea to check them out


----------



## rxrk

*french victim*

i'm also victim of the fraud - Villa Julia in Javea august 2009

i made some recheach about this scam of the fake rentals sites

the name of the administrator of the fake rental office"De prave costa blanca rentals sl" is Vijayaraj Dorairaj antony.

The SEO of the fake site "Morairawaycom" is snip/ - a india citizen 

I will tranfer and alert police and interpol.

A common action of all the victims will be efficient

Eric from Paris, France


----------



## jojo

Although its good to be aware and the information is important, I think you guys should really be talking with each other direct on this issue when it comes to names etc. But you MUST make sure you contact the relevant law enforcement bureaux.

Sorry if I sound like I'm being bossy, but as this is an open forum, conversations on here could, not only lead to the owner being in trouble for libel, but the "criminal masterminds" behind these scams could be reading this and you could be allowing them to be one step ahead!! Indeed, they could come on here and feed misinformation which could ruin any chance of recovering monies and prosecutions

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

I was speaking to a client of mine earlier who's got a lot of experience in the property game here.

When I told him what had happened he said immediately it will be Russians or Eastern Europeans. Too well planned and executed to be a Brit.


----------



## Mugged

jojo said:


> Although its good to be aware and the information is important, I think you guys should really be talking with each other direct on this issue when it comes to names etc. But you MUST make sure you contact the relevant law enforcement bureaux.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like I'm being bossy, but as this is an open forum, conversations on here could, not only lead to the owner being in trouble for libel, but the "criminal masterminds" behind these scams could be reading this and you could be allowing them to be one step ahead!! Indeed, they could come on here and feed misinformation which could ruin any chance of recovering monies and prosecutions
> 
> Jo xxx


JoJo I think you are right also having sat back and thought about this , and I hate to say this but all this will not bring my money back or make the villa real.

I will not forget this I will learn from it. As they say if it does not kill you it makes you stronger.

I have learned from this that there are people like you and Xtreme out there who care, and there are people like the others who just want to rob you and take your money.

I will be drawing a line under this now and leaving the hunting to the police !!!

many thanks

Mugged 

A little poorer but alot richer.


----------



## jojo

Mugged said:


> JoJo I think you are right also having sat back and thought about this , and I hate to say this but all this will not bring my money back or make the villa real.
> 
> I will not forget this I will learn from it. As they say if it does not kill you it makes you stronger.
> 
> I have learned from this that there are people like you and Xtreme out there who care, and there are people like the others who just want to rob you and take your money.
> 
> I will be drawing a line under this now and leaving the hunting to the police !!!
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Mugged
> 
> A little poorer but alot richer.


Well dont you or anyone else that been caught up in this give up. I hope this thread has not only drawn attention to your plight and possibly found you some allys, but will also act as a warning to others who may about to be forking out money for a dream holiday that may need re-checking!

You guys who've found yourself in the midst of this particular scam, should keep in touch with each other... and give us a progress report, sadly I doubt if you're the only ones. If we can help on here I'm sure we will if we can!!

Anyway, I hope this has a happy ending for you all. Enjoy your wedding aniversary and dont blame Spain!!! :kiss:


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

Wish you all the best Mugged......drop in here sometime and keep us up to date!


----------



## annatom

*mugged*



XTreme said:


> Wish you all the best Mugged......drop in here sometime and keep us up to date!


My daughter/son in law and friends (22 number) have just been conned by the same outfit to the tune of approx £400 each.
They are still determined to go on a holiday as they have also paid airfares plus car hire for a 14 day period comm on 7th August.
They are now looking for alternative villa hire for this period, so if there is anyone with a large villa free for this period they may well be interested


----------



## SteveHall

I have spoken to the priest again today - he visited the PO Box address as promised. He is shocked and disappointed to hear of this. He does have details of two properties that are available. Pls PM me if this could be of interest.


----------



## annatom

*mugged*



SteveHall said:


> I have spoken to the priest again today - he visited the PO Box address as promised. He is shocked and disappointed to hear of this. He does have details of two properties that are available. Pls PM me if this could be of interest.


Many thanks Steve, if he can forward me details it would be much appreciated, i can then discuse this with my daughter and her friends (there are 5 families involved) 
regards


----------



## Suenneil

Morning all .... just catching up on all the new posts since last week and I cant believe it has turned out to be a worse case scenario.

I agree with Jo completely that some of the detail on this needs to be kept "private" between those parties affected - at least that way you are protecting yourselves against any potential problems / issues in the future ... just in case, better to be safe than sorry!!

If this is now a much larger problem, then the relevant authorities need to be informed (Local police to start with) immediately by every individual who has been affected - so that the Police can begin looking for the owners of the site and those who took money from clients. Without wanting to appear even more negative - it would be difficult to expect any refunds here or even the chance to sue for monies paid etc .... the chances are those responsible are long gone. 

It wouldnt be appropriate to consider Lawyers at this stage for those who have lost money - because as someone else mentioned the Legal fees could far outweigh the money each individual has already lost - BUT in the end you can only determine if using a Lawyer will be appropriate and beneficial once the Police or local authorities can shed more light on what the current situation - if these people are still in business elswhere and if they have any assets etc.

Please let us know how you get on. I am waiting on a reply to an email I sent to one of our Lawyers on Friday just to get his opinion on what options people may have at this stage.

Take care
Sue x


----------



## SteveHall

As moderator, I have to say that I am getting concerned about all these allegations, claims etc and have asked the owner to take a view. 

I am so sorry for all those involved. This type of bad news is the last we need in this economy.


----------



## SteveHall

Note: I see Jojo beat me to it. Thanks.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Note: I see Jojo beat me to it. Thanks.


yeah, sorry about that Stevie, I read the post and deleted it before I read your comment. I didnt mean to go behind your back. I guess cos I was a bit involved with this thread over the last couple of days when you werent here and have discussed the potential problems with admin already!!

Hope you're ok BTW, you've been quiet for you!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## rxrk

*more french victims*

we have 2 more victims in france

did anyone in spain may call the javea police station to know if any complaint came to them? 

thanks a lot

jojo you re right to remove the names - i was pretty upset when i leave the name of these *******s...


Eric from Paris France.


----------



## SteveHall

jojo said:


> yeah, sorry about that Stevie, I read the post and deleted it before I read your comment. I didnt mean to go behind your back. I guess cos I was a bit involved with this thread over the last couple of days when you werent here and have discussed the potential problems with admin already!!
> 
> Hope you're ok BTW, you've been quiet for you!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks on both scores - I was enjoying the services of the Spanish Health Service. Quite magnificent as always and IN ALL HONESTY the number one reason I stay in Spain. On the mend although you are welcome to send a virtual hug or pizza!


----------



## crookesey

This web site may interest folk as they would be dealing directly with the owners of the properties.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/23193-free-rental-listings-akilar-com.html


----------



## SunnySpain

I have been reading this post with interest and think its important that people learn from such things. NEVER give money to anyone for anything without seeing the goods for yourself and do so in person, face -to -face.

Cash for keys to the door and NOT before.


Dave


----------



## annacz

Hello,
I am afraid have been robbed too - we booked villa Bahia in Javea, paid the advance payment, booked the flight tickets and signed the agreement... Nobody answers the calls, e-mails and the website gone...
Could anybody tell me how big is the group of people robbed now and if you plan to take any legal action against this company? Does anybody informed the Police in Spain? Or should we contact the local Police in our country?
thank you and best regards, 
Anna from Poland


----------



## johnnybhoy

annacz said:


> Hello,
> I am afraid have been robbed too - we booked villa Bahia in Javea, paid the advance payment, booked the flight tickets and signed the agreement... Nobody answers the calls, e-mails and the website gone...
> Could anybody tell me how big is the group of people robbed now and if you plan to take any legal action against this company? Does anybody informed the Police in Spain? Or should we contact the local Police in our country?
> thank you and best regards,
> Anna from Poland


Anna
I think you should report what's happened in your own country and then they will probably inform the Spanish Police. I believe that someone has already reported the company to the Spanish Police. I think the number of people involved will grow once the word gets out about them. Regarding legal action I think it would be pointless as they will probably be long gone.
Can you PM me with the bank details that they gave you to compare against the one that I paid my money to.


----------



## XTreme

How are all the clients of this outfit finding this thread?


----------



## annacz

if you google Morairaway agent you will get it first


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> How are all the clients of this outfit finding this thread?



The same way as the guys who run the scam will!!!

please dont post anymore info on here, by all means post your name if you've been conned, but dont name or shame, dont put any info and as kind and well meaning as it is, please dont advertise other agents however reputable


nag over 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## crookesey

crookesey said:


> This web site may interest folk as they would be dealing directly with the owners of the properties.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/23193-free-rental-listings-akilar-com.html


That's a shame Jo, as it has the best selection of private holiday lets that I have ever seen, albeit that some of the owners have very high expectations of the rental potential of their properties.

Can you please delete the post, because it looks as if I am recommending the web site that you have replaced the one that I posted with.?

I have just been edited by Jo, it feels a bit like being groped, but without the lasting satisfaction.


----------



## Mugged

annacz said:


> Hello,
> I am afraid have been robbed too - we booked villa Bahia in Javea, paid the advance payment, booked the flight tickets and signed the agreement... Nobody answers the calls, e-mails and the website gone...
> Could anybody tell me how big is the group of people robbed now and if you plan to take any legal action against this company? Does anybody informed the Police in Spain? Or should we contact the local Police in our country?
> thank you and best regards,
> Anna from Poland


can you please PM me the dates!!!!


----------



## annacz

*dates of what?*



Mugged said:


> can you please PM me the dates!!!!


dates of what?


----------



## Mugged

annacz said:


> dates of what?


the dates that you booked the villa for!!!!!!


----------



## annacz

5-19 September


----------



## mart

*morairaways.*

Have paid in full for villa Alhambra due to go out on 4th July but looks like we have been conned. 
Have made Holiday rentals and Holiday Lettings aware and they have sent out e-mails warning others that the company is under investigation and we have also instructed our bank to do a freud check. Received a receipt and instuctions on villa code etc through post at weekend from Morairaway and to be honest the company looks so legitimate we thought it must be ok and a mistake on our part, but after finding this website and all the letters posted on it- it now looks increasingly like a freud and our much longed for holiday is lost along with our money which was a money transfer as instucted at the time as would not accept credit card payment - how foolish are we. Please can anyone out there give us some information - we are stuck in limbo.



johnnybhoy said:


> hi,
> I have booked a villa through a company called morairaway for my family in July. Over the last week we have tried to call the office and e-mail them to confirm our booking but we have had no reply.
> Does anybody know if there is any problem with this company are they still operating?
> 
> company details
> Oficina 210
> Local 1
> 03730 Javea
> Alicante
> Spain


----------



## annacz

mart said:


> Have paid in full for villa Alhambra due to go out on 4th July but looks like we have been conned.
> Have made Holiday rentals and Holiday Lettings aware and they have sent out e-mails warning others that the company is under investigation and we have also instructed our bank to do a freud check. Received a receipt and instuctions on villa code etc through post at weekend from Morairaway and to be honest the company looks so legitimate we thought it must be ok and a mistake on our part, but after finding this website and all the letters posted on it- it now looks increasingly like a freud and our much longed for holiday is lost along with our money which was a money transfer as instucted at the time as would not accept credit card payment - how foolish are we. Please can anyone out there give us some information - we are stuck in limbo.


Hello, some peole from France are going to Spain tomorrow to check out everything and contact the local police...
morairaway :: Forum Espagne :: Routard.com


----------



## jojo

I'm gonna close this thread now. Anyone who has been taken in by this or any other scam, should in the first instance contact their local police and then if possible make contact with the police in the area of scam.

I hope that justice is done in all these cases. And please, if anyone has a result or follow up, feel free to PM me and I'll make it known to the others involved. Thanks to everyone who has tried to help, its so nice to know that we're a great group of people on here!!




Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo

there is an update on this scam 

Britons lose Spanish villa holidays as morairaway.com shuts down -Times Online



Jo xxx


----------

